# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Türk Devletleri: Azerbaycan, Özbekistan, Kırgızistan, Kazakistan >  Azerbeycan EKONOMİK ve SOSYAL YAPI

## ceydaaa

sad.jpg1991 de bağımsızlığını aldıktan sonra, özellikle geçiş döneminin ilk yıllarında ekonomik alanda düşüşler olmıış ve para birimi olarak manat'a bağlı kalmıştır. Ancak, Azerbaycan verimli tarım arazileri, doğalgaz, petrol ve demir cevheri bakıırnndan zengin kaynaklara sahip bulunmaktadır. Ham petrol üretimi 1991 de 12 milyon tona yaklaşmıştır.
Doğal gaz üretimi ise 1991 de 11 milyon m3 dur. Toplam doğalgaz rezervi 118.65 milyar metreküp, petrol rezervlerin de 8 milyar varil olduğu savunulmaktadır. Ayrıca, petrokimya, yiyecek, giyim gibi hafif sanayide vardır.
Tarım ve Hayvancılık:
Azerbaycan'ın yüzde 7'si tarıma elverişli topraklara sahiptir. Bu tarım topraklannın büyük bölümü de Kura ve Aras nehirleri etrafındadır ve ülkede, tarım büyiik ölçüde sulamaya dayanmaktadır. Yetiştirilen başlıca ürüııler tahıl, meyva, pamuk, çay, tütün, üzümdür. Ayrıca, dut ağacından yılda 5000 ton ipek kozası elde edilmektedir.
Azerbaycan tarımında ve ekonomisinde hayvancılığın da önemli yeri bulunmaktadn. En son verilere göre Azerbaycan'da 1.5 milyon sığır, 5 milyon koyun, 30 milyon kümes hayvanı bulunmaktadır.
Sanayi:
Azerbaycanda sannyi sektörü net maddi üretimin % 48.3 (1992 tahmıni) oluşturmaktadır.
Ağır Sanayi: Enerji, Metalurji, Makina, îmal, Kimya, Orman Ürünleridir.
Hafif Sanayi: Dokuma, dikiş, deri, kürk, kunduradır.
Ulaşım: Azerbaycan gelişmiş bir ulaştırma sistemiııe sahiptir.
Demiryolu: 2090 km.
Kara Ulaştırması: Karayolu 30.400 km.
Deniz Ulaştırması: Hazar Denizi yoluyla yapılır.
Hava ulaştırması: Bakü hava limanından yapılmakta olup İstanbul, Paris, Moskova, Taşkent, Astana, Bişkek, Pekin gibi dünyanm diğer bölgeleriyle bağlantılıdır.
Turizm potansiyeli yüksek bir cumhuriyettir. Bankacılık ve sigortacılık gelişme süreci göstermektedir.
En önemli ihracat gıda ürünleridir. Petrol ve petro-kimya ürün-eri de ihracatta önemli yer tutmaktadır.
Para birimi, manat'tır.
Sosyal yapı: Azerbaycan da Aile bağları çok güçlüdür ve genç nüfusa sahiptir. Erkeklerde yaş ortalaması 65.7, kadınlarınki de 73.5'dir. Ortalama yaşam 69.9 dur.
Eğitim:
Azerbaycanda eğitimin diğer Türk devlet ve topluluk-larına karşı çok ileri olduğu görülür. 1991 istatistiki verilere göre 4775 okulda 1.503.000 öğrenci okumaktadır. Bugün okul sayısı 5.000'e, öğrenci sayısı 1.600.000'e ulaşmıştır.
Azerbaycan da 6.500 kültür tesisi, 4.605 adet kütüphane, 125 müze, 125 müzik okulu, 43 halk tiyatro salonu, 3.680 kültür evi bulunmaktadır. Ve okuma yazma oranı yüzde yüzdür.
Bakü-Azerbaycan Devlet Üniversitesi ve buna bağlı Enstitüler bütün bilimsel, teknik, sağlık, sanat kollarını içerir boyutlardadır.
Sağlık:
Azerbaycan da sağlık hizmetleri verilirken üçlü bir sistem uygulanmaktadır.
1. îlk müdahale sağlık memurlarıyla yapılmakta,
2. Bunların yetersiz kalması halinde hastalar, hastahanelere gönderilmekte,
3. Hastahanelerin yetersizliği durumunda ise hastalar üniversitelerdeki araştırma hastahanelerine yollanmaktadır.
Böylece Azerbaycan halkı eşit hiçimde sağlık hizmetlerinden yararlanmaktadır.
Sosyal Güvenlik:
Burada sosyal güvenlik ağı maliyetleri oldukça yüksek olup, GSMH % 18'ini tutmaktadır. Emeklilik yaşı olarak kadınlarda 55 yaş, erkeklerde ise 60 yaş koşulu aranmaktadır.
Bugün Azerbaycan Cumhuriyeti ekonomik bağımsızlık kavra-ınını benimsemiş ve 1991'den sonrada serbest piyasa ekoııomisine geçerek dünyayla bütünleşmek istemiştir.
Ayrıca, özel mülkiyete izin verilmiş, borsa yasası çıkarılmış, devlet tahvilleri hazırlanmış, toprak kanunu ile topraksız çiftçiler topraklandırılmıştır. Kendi merkez bankasını kurmuş, düzenli bir vergilendirmeyi getirmiş ve ülkeye yabancı sermaye akışını sağlamıştır.
Bugün; Azerbaycan Cumhuriyeti Dünya siyasal ve ekonomik yapısı içinde yerini bağımsız bir devlet olarak almıştır.
Birleşmiş milletler, Agîk, IMF, gibi kuruluşların da üyesidir.
Azerbaycan Cumhuriyeti, kardeş ve dost Türkiye Cumhuriyetiyle ekonomik, sosyal, kültürel ve diğer alanlarda iyi ilişkiler içindedir ve önemli anlaşmalar yapılmıştır.

----------

